# Immigration to Netherlands



## DXBDINO28 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello , this is my first post here 

I am intrested in migrating to another country .I am from Pakistan and single .My parents stay with me. 

Has anyone gone through the immigration process ? Can someone please guide me ? Ive tried the search engines but I want information from you guys.

Thanks


----------

